# new facebook group for carpet on road racers only



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

I have started a new Facebook group for carpet road course racers where you can talk set up sell unwanted items post upcoming events and results check it out just search for RC carpet onroad


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Cant find it, you got a link?

Thanks Doug K.


----------

